# Calvert County Maryland dec 09



## captbo (Feb 17, 2003)

snow fell from late friday until early Sunday am total measured at the castlebogroovey was 20"


----------



## wnyps (Oct 11, 2007)

Hey, its Charlie Daniels :waving:


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

wnyps;922326 said:


> Hey, its Charlie Daniels :waving:


Where's his brother Jack?


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

grandview;922746 said:


> Where's his brother Jack?


chilln in etown


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

now thats some funny **** :laughing:


----------



## captbo (Feb 17, 2003)

You haven't read funny yet!, I should copy something here from my facebook! lemme try It has a great deal to do with "brother Jack


"Last night I could not sleep, in the wee hours of darkness I ventured outside in the 20" of snow, with the light end of a bottle of JAck Daniels in one hand and the book Me and My Likker by Popcorn Sutton, and I yelled at the top of my whiskey soaked lungs bring the snow "*****", then I realized I was naked , the cops came , and I went to jail,,"

here ya go from my facebook


----------

